# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Project Adam, Microsoft Research, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Microsoft Research

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft Research shows off advances in artificial intelligence with Project Adam"

by Athima Chansanchai
July 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft's Project Adam can perform recognition tasks faster than any existing AI"

by Sumit Passary
July 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Challenges Google’s Artificial Brain With ‘Project Adam’

by Daniela Hernandez  
July 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"On Welsh Corgis, Computer Vision, and the Power of Deep Learning"

by Microsoft Research
July 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Project Adam: a new deep-learning system 

 Published on Jul 14, 2014




> Project Adam is a new deep-learning system modeled after the human brain that has greater image classification accuracy and is 50 times faster than other systems in the industry.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Research's "Project Adam" Live Demo 

Published on Jul 14, 2014




> Microsoft Research "lets the dogs out" on stage during Harry Shum's 2014 Faculty Summit keynote.

----------


## Airicist

Deep learning enables large-scale computer image recognition 

Published on Jul 14, 2014




> Trishul Chilimbi, Partner Research Manager for Microsoft Research, discusses Project Adam, and how deep neural networks have enabled large-scale computer image recognition with astounding accuracy.

----------

